# 008801 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249)



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

After my commute from work, while backing up in my drive way, the car all of a sudden stalled. Pushed the key in and the car started back up right away and it didn't feel like there was loss of power. I then proceeded to scanning the car and got the error 008801 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249). After a bit of research, I'm still not sure about the error, but from what I've gathered, it's a DV error and some recommendation was to replace the DV. Now, I had just installed the GFB DV+ a week ago and not sure if that was the culprit. I have been running on a Unitronic Stage 1 tune for about 2k miles now, btw. Any thoughts on the error?

VCDS Version: Release 12.12.2 (x64)
Data version: 20140212

Thursday,03,April,2014,21:18:52:62628

Chassis Type: AN (3C0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 53 56 62 65
72 77 

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 06J 906 027 AB HW: 06J 907 309 A
Component: MED17.5.2 TFSI 2 01 7378 
Revision: P3H06--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0404010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 05232 444 84210
VCID: 6BD51BB84A7154465E5-803E

1 Fault Found:
008801 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249) 
P2261 - 000 - Mechanical Malfunction - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 43
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 49366 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2001.14.26
Time: 16:54:07

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1788 /min
Load: 9.0 %
Speed: 89.0 km/h
Temperature: 88.0°C
Temperature: 24.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-927-770.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 053 M HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2258 
Revision: 05151112 Serial number: 00001005231514
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 44551 111 44551
VCID: 1F4D3F68CE4978E682D-804A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 AF HW: 3C0 614 109 AF
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0015 
Revision: --026--- Serial number: 00000705782273
Coding: 0000380
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 62CB769CBDBB150EED3-8037

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_ClimaBasis_SE36.rod
VCID: 75E13DC0D43592B6B81-8020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000003964175
Coding: E5848F8B10041A0047970F00170000000029FB475C40017C174000000000
Shop #: WSC 05124 123 12345
VCID: 3365C3D852C1CC86565-8066

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C8 955 119 D Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 210510 010 0603 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 05124 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 030610 054 0403 
Coding: 00471277
Shop #: WSC 05124 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 Q HW: 5N0 959 655 Q
Component: J234__302 VW10 HI 1918 
Revision: 22014000 Serial number: 003JZP9H4JRT 
Coding: 0012338
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 4B95BB382A31B4463E5-801E

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C8 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 001 0003

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 00000000007BUC

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 0004.05.100000100000850057ÿ†63

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 850057ÿ†6332MTS601301310 ÿ†63

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 01310 ÿ†6342MTS600241260 ÿ†63

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 41260 ÿ†6351HTS62IU3B6KR ÿ†63

Subsystem 7 - Serial number: 3B6KR ÿ†6361HTS6PTJBB6KR ÿ†63

Subsystem 8 - Serial number: BB6KR ÿ†63727TS6KIPS99KR ÿ†63

Subsystem 9 - Serial number: S99KR ÿ†63827TS67D2E99KR ÿ

Subsystem 10 - Serial number: E99KR ÿ

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 3C0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 3C5 953 501 BG HW: 5K0 953 569 T
Component: LENKS.MODUL 009 0135 
Revision: FF010036 Serial number: 20100603200150
Coding: 0992270002
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS A03004
ROD: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS.rod
VCID: 6BD51BB8827154465E5-803E

Multi Function Steering Wheel Control Module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 B HW: 5K0 959 542 B Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H30 0036 
Coding: 830000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 920 970 M HW: 3C8 920 970 M
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 240F00
Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW21.rod
VCID: 3663FACC89B3D9AE71B-8063

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530-V3.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 Q HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H13 0172 
Revision: H13 Serial number: 3620P106020502
Coding: FD807F07001612009002
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 2F6DCFA8BEE9E86632D-807A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 919 965 HW: 3C8 919 965 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1614128R1T9503
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
VCID: F5E1BDC09C3512B6381-80A0

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AP HW: 3C0 959 433 AP
Component: IMMO 052 0383 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 05232 444 123941
VCID: 78FF34F40B27EFDEA37-802D

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C0 905 861 H
Component: ELV 028 0380
3C0905861H ELV 028 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 C HW: 5N0 035 342 C
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0111 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7668121676 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 275D27885619B026FAD-8072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 AG HW: 3C0 959 793 A
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0307 
Revision: 12101005 Serial number: 0000992976
Coding: 0004B7
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide.rod
VCID: 7CF728E4F71FC3FEC7F-8029

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 703 C HW: 3C0 959 795 B Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J388__TSG-HL 004 0401 
Serial number: 00000001505140 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 L HW: 5N1 909 148 G
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.198 0802 
Revision: 1AH03729 Serial number: 00101450230201
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3B75EBF87A9104C68E5-806E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AP HW: 3C0 959 433 AP
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 052 0412 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 13910F8001864E7F0006141FF08A0F0E085801
Shop #: WSC 05232 444 12394
VCID: 78FF34F40B27EFDEA37-802D

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 AC HW: 3C0 959 792 A
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0307 
Revision: 14101005 Serial number: 0000971668
Coding: 0004B6
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide.rod
VCID: 79F931F0F82DF6D6DC9-802C

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 704 C HW: 3C0 959 794 B Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J389__TSG-HR 004 0401 
Serial number: 00000001488260 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 801 E HW: 3C8 907 801 E
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-15417 0007 
Revision: 011 Serial number: 00000000302793
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 2C57D8A48FFF937E17F-8079

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H13 0043 
Revision: -----26S Serial number: VWZ4Z7K1143069
Coding: 0100040004
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 61C9799078BD0E16F49-8034

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 161
Mileage: 42842 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2040.14.03
Time: 18:25:34


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AP HW: 3C0 959 433 AP
Component: RDK 0453 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 78FF34F40B27EFDEA37-802D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668096469
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA.rod
VCID: 326BC6DC65DBC58E5D3-8067

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

I just scanned my car and got the same exact fault 008801....=/ I also just installed the GFB DV+ about 2 weeks ago.
so not sure......anyone else with GFB DV+ installation run into this issue on VAM COM / VCDS scan????????



I found this article in a GTI forum http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1410896 .... seems like it's a common thing? maybe ecu is trying to adapt the way DV+ behaves I guess we should give it another week or 2 then run the scan again to see??? let's keep our fingers 
crossed 


here's my code 

008801 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249): Mechanical Malfunction 
P2261 - 000 - Mechanical Malfunction - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 5
Mileage: 89058 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1349 /min
Load: 11.8 %
Speed: 30.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0°C
Temperature: 34.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar

Readiness: 0000 0000


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

also found this when doing a GFB DV+ research

Notes on using the DV+ 

On some cars, the different operating method of the DV+ that is used toimprove throttle response can result in different sounds from the intake at lowRPM. This is no cause for alarm, and does not indicate a faulty valve.

Similarly, on some cars it is possible that an ECU fault code P2261 mayoccur. Again, this is not cause for alarm or an indication of a faulty valve.P2261 is a “soft” code, which does not illuminate the check engine light, nordoes it have any adverse effects on the engine. If it does occur, it is simplybecause the ECU detects that something about the diverter valve operation haschanged, which essentially it has - for the better – but the ECU is not able totell whether diverter valve operation is better or worse, only that it isdifferent from what is expected.

Both of the conditions described above are harmless to the engine andturbo, but if you wish to prevent either from occurring, simply remove the mainspring (the left-most spring in the exploded diagram opposite) from the DV+.This will cause the DV+ to operate like the factory diverter, which willforfeit the benefit of improved throttle response and boost recovery, but itwill still offer boost holding and longevity benefits over the factorydiverter.


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

I might take it apart and see if anything is sticking and re-lube it...

Anyone else getting this p2261 soft code after installing dv+?


----------



## MattR79 (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/newsarticle.aspx?NID=18


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

MattR79 said:


> http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/newsarticle.aspx?NID=18


how is the link you provided related to what we're asking???


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

teknodogg said:


> also found this when doing a GFB DV+ research
> 
> Notes on using the DV+
> 
> ...


This is an accurate explanation based on my research as well. It's only a soft code and we should be alarmed by it. This is what Hyde16 said as well on the MKV forum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

so we should "NOT" be alarm by it??...since it's just a soft code?.....

it'd save me some wrench time / getting dirty ... not having to re-open everything up 
to uninstall-re oil-reinstall it back :laugh:

right now I only have an AFE performance dry drop in filter & GFB DV+ 
and I'm not hearing much of the blowoff sound unless it's really quiet 
or in a parking garage / tunnel etc. 

how's your car setup VAN33?? have you gotten better gas pedal response???
I can't really tell that much...


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

some people said that it takes a while for the DV to oil itself, so you might not need to take it out if you have been driving for a few weeks. 

and i don't think you are supposed to hear a blowoff sound with this...its used to increase throttle response, hold boost, not for sound.


----------

